# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Khi mang thai sử dụng mỹ phẩm đúng cách như thế nào

## nghianv

_Mang thai cũng là giai đoạn bạn phải cẩn trọng khi sử dụng các sản phẩm làm đẹp và chăm sóc da vì làn da của người mẹ lúc này trở nên nhạy cảm và dễ bị tổn thương. Đặc biệt một số mỹ phẩm không gây tổn thương bề mặt da, chúng khuyếch tán trong máu và gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe thai nhi._
*1.Thành phần mỹ phẩm cần tránh:*
- Retinoid (Retinol)
Retinoid rất có hiệu quả trong chống lão hóa, thường xuất hiện trong thành phần nhiều loại mỹ phẩm. Retinoid dạng viên uống còn được biết đến với tên Isotretinoin được sử dụng rộng rãi trong liệu trình điều trị mụn trứng cá. Tuy nhiên hàm lượng Vitamin A quá cao trong sản phẩm này có thể gây dị tật bẩm sinh ở thai nhi. Vì thế khi chọn mua mỹ phẩm hãy chọn các sản phẩm không có Retinoids.
- Axit salicylic
Axit salicyclic có khả năng điều trị mụn trứng cá, tẩy tế bào chết và làm sạch lỗ chất lông, phần lớn các sản phẩm sữa rửa mặt đều chứa chất này. Tuy nhiên lạm dụng axit salicylic dạng viên uống sẽ gây dị tật bẩm sinh, các bà mẹ hãy chỉ sử dụng một lượng nhỏ chất này và sử dụng ngoài da. Nếu muốn đàm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối cho con bạn, khi có nhu cầu tẩy tế bào chết trên mặt hay trên cơ thể hãy tránh các sản phẩm có chứa axit salicylic cũng như axit alpha và beta hydroxyl.
- Sử dụng các sản phẩm hữu cơ tự nhiên
Sử dụng các sản phẩm hữu cơ tự nhiên để chăm sóc da trong thai kỳ là cách tốt nhất và duy nhất để tránh những hiểm họa tiềm ẩn từ hóa mỹ phẩm và đàm bảo sức khỏe cho bạn và con bạn vì ngoài hai thành phần hóa học trên nhiều chất khác trong hóa mỹ phẩm có thể ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bé. Ngay cả các sản phẩm chăm sóc da an toàn nhất cũng có thể gây một vài phản ứng nhẹ, bạn không có sự lựa chọn nào khác ngoài tạm từ bỏ các loại hóa mỹ phẩm thông thường và chuyển sang dùng các mỹ phẩm hữu cơ đã được kiểm định và chứng nhận chất lượng.
Nếu bạn có bất kỳ băn khoăn nào, hãy tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ sản khoa để có biết các sản phẩm nào an toàn với phụ nữ mang thai và cách sử dụng chúng. Bạn cũng có thể tham vấn bác sĩ sản khoa các sản phẩm hữu cơ hoàn toàn từ tự nhiên và tránh các quảng cáo không đúng sự thật của một số nhà sản xuất.
Đính kèm 146
>>>xem thêm: siêu âm thai 15 tuần
*2.Những lưu ý trong giai đoạn thai kỳ*
- Sử dụng mỹ phẩm trang điểm không gây mụn và tắc lỗ chân lông.
- Sử dụng sữa tắm và sữa rửa mặt tẩy rửa nhẹ hàng ngày.
- Đảm bảo làn da của bạn luôn đủ độ ẩm, tránh tắm nước quá nóng.
- Nếu da vùng bụng bị khô và ngứa hãy massage bằng dầu dừa.
- Sử dụng thuốc mỡ (được bác sĩ chỉ định) và kem dưỡng ẩm đặc biệt cho núm vú thay vì các sản phẩm dưỡng ẩm thông thường.
- Nếu bạn trang điểm hãy sử dụng kem nền chứa hydrat và dưỡng ẩm nhẹ.
- Luôn ngủ đủ giấc mỗi ngày.
Với những lời khuyên trên bạn có thể chăm sóc làn da của mình tốt hơn trong thai kỳ. Hãy cân bằng giữa việc chăm sóc bản thân mình và chăm sóc em bé nhé.
Mang thai cũng là giai đoạn bạn phải cẩn trọng khi sử dụng các sản phẩm làm đẹp và chăm sóc da vì làn da của người mẹ lúc này trở nên nhạy cảm và dễ bị tổn thương. Đặc biệt một số mỹ phẩm không gây tổn thương bề mặt da, chúng khuyếch tán trong máu và gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe thai nhi.
1.Thành phần mỹ phẩn cần tránh
- Retinoid (Retinol)
Retinoid rất có hiệu quả trong chống lão hóa, thường xuất hiện trong thành phần nhiều loại mỹ phẩm. Retinoid dạng viên uống còn được biết đến với tên Isotretinoin được sử dụng rộng rãi trong liệu trình điều trị mụn trứng cá. Tuy nhiên hàm lượng Vitamin A quá cao trong sản phẩm này có thể gây dị tật bẩm sinh ở thai nhi. Vì thế khi chọn mua mỹ phẩm hãy chọn các sản phẩm không có Retinoids.
- Axit salicylic
Axit salicyclic có khả năng điều trị mụn trứng cá, tẩy tế bào chết và làm sạch lỗ chất lông, phầm lớn các sản phẩm sữa rửa mặt đều chứa chất này. Tuy nhiên lạm dụng axit salicylic dạng viên uống sẽ gây dị tật bẩm sinh, các bà mẹ hãy chỉ sử dụng một lượng nhỏ chất này và sử dụng ngoài da. Nếu muốn đàm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối cho con bạn, khi có nhu cầu tẩy tế bào chết trên mặt hay trên cơ thể hãy tránh các sản phẩm có chứa axit salicylic cũng như axit alpha và beta hydroxyl.
- Sử dụng các sản phẩm hữu cơ tự nhiên
Sử dụng các sản phẩm hữu cơ tự nhiên để chăm sóc da trong thai kỳ là cách tốt nhất và duy nhất để tránh những hiểm họa tiềm ẩn từ hóa mỹ phẩm và đàm bảo sức khỏe cho bạn và con bạn vì ngoài hai thành phần hóa học trên nhiều chất khác trong hóa mỹ phẩm có thể ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bé. Ngay cả các sản phẩm chăm sóc da an toàn nhất cũng có thể gây một vài phản ứng nhẹ, bạn không có sự lựa chọn nào khác ngoài tạm từ bỏ các loại hóa mỹ phẩm thông thường và chuyển sang dùng các mỹ phẩm hữa cơ đã được kiểm định và chứng nhận chất lượng.
Nếu bạn có bất kỳ băn khoăn nào, hãy tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ sản khoa để có biết các sản phẩm nào an toàn với phụ nữ mang thai và cách sử dụng chúng. Bạn cũng có thể tham vấn bác sĩ sản khoa các sản phẩm hữu cơ hoàn toàn từ tự nhiên và tránh các quảng cáo không đúng sự thật của một số nhà sản xuất.
2.Những lưu ý trong giai đoạn thai kỳ
- Sử dụng mỹ phẩm trang điểm không gây mụn và tắc lỗ chân lông.
- Sử dụng sữa tắm và sữa rửa mặt tẩy rửa nhẹ hàng ngày.
- Đảm bảo làn da của bạn luôn đủ độ ẩm, tránh tắm nước quá nóng.
- Nếu da vùng bụng bị khô và ngứa hãy massage bằng dầu dừa.
- Sử dụng thuốc mỡ (được bác sĩ chỉ định) và kem dưỡng ẩm đặc biệt cho núm vú thay vì các sản phẩm dưỡng ẩm thông thường.
- Nếu bạn trang điểm hãy sử dụng kem nền chứa hydrat và dưỡng ẩm nhẹ.
- Luôn ngủ đủ giấc mỗi ngày.
Với những lời khuyên trên bạn có thể chăm sóc làn da của mình tốt hơn trong thai kỳ. Hãy cân bằng giữa việc chăm sóc bản thân mình và chăm sóc em bé nhé.
*Để được tư vấn gói dịch vụ Thai sản trọn gói tại Bệnh viện Bảo Sơn, mẹ bầu vui lòng gọi tới Tổng đài 1900 599 858 hoặc Hotline 091 585 0770 để được tư vấn miễn phí.*
>>> tham khảo: khám phụ khoa như thế nào
cách chữa bệnh phụ khoa

----------

